# Air Tank Valves



## Rickman (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi folks,
Got one of those portable air tanks.
I want a relief valve or some kind, but I don't know the terminology.
Is there a relief valve that can be adjusted to stay closed until a specific pressure is reached - then release the air - until it reaches a specifed "lower" pressure? 
Does that make sense?

Lets say my tank is good for 120psi ( just a hypothetical here, I don't know at the moment)
I want to push air in until it hits 100psi before the relief valve opens, THEN when the pressure drops to 60psi the valve closes.
Is there such an animal out there?

Thanks - happy new year to all


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Almost all air compressors have valves like that. I know the farm stores like TSC where I live in Wisconsin carry them. Some are adjustable but most just have set release pressures. The one on my gas engined compressor pops open at 120 PSI and closes about 80 PSI. I have always called them pop off valves but that may not be the correct name. Roger


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

What you are talking about is an unloader, it is designed to do just that on the compressor that restarts when the pressure drops below a preset level but what would be the purpose on an air pig?


----------

